# Adventures in rehab



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

So I'm doing some stuff now for a slumlord, I mean low income housing provider. He's not a bad guy, we all have our place. He asks me do I know of a sheetrock hanger, well my new neighbor said he was one, I played matchmaker, did not get involved :no:. Here are some results.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ouch! Too bad you are the one who referred him.:sad:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike(VA) said:


> Ouch! Too bad you are the one who referred him.:sad:


No I was crystal clear that I in no way shape or form endorsed him, buyer beware. Another outlet, notice the clean, close cut lines, very uniform :blink:


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

For the benefit of us poor ignorant landscapers whose brains are fried by the sun and herbicide fumes and know little to nothing of sheetrock: What the problem is?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

BobsLandscaping said:


> For the benefit of us poor ignorant landscapers whose brains are fried by the sun and herbicide fumes and know little to nothing of sheetrock: *What the problem is?[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 1. Creating more time for finishers to patch up cracks, holes, sanding, and even out surfaces, or replace sheet, etc.
> ...


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> For the benefit of us poor ignorant landscapers whose brains are fried by the sun and herbicide fumes and know little to nothing of sheetrock: What the problem is?


Bob, get out of the sun now! and drink about a gallon of gatorade.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I've never hung sheetrock in my life, so I honestly wouldn't know how it's supposed to look. Doesn't a coat of "bondo" go over the sheetrock to make it smooth? Or textured as the case may be. Could you possible post a picture of properly hung sheetrock for comparison purposes?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I've never hung sheetrock in my life, so I honestly wouldn't know how it's supposed to look. Doesn't a coat of "bondo" go over the sheetrock to make it smooth? Or textured as the case may be. Could you possible post a picture of properly hung sheetrock for comparison purposes?


We try not to Bondo our drywall
east of the Mississippi! :laughing:

http://www.3m.com/US/auto_marine_aero/Bondo/


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

I can see that being a problem if he isn't finishing it, but if he is finishing it himself, he will soon learn to either let someone who knows what they are doing handle it, or do it right the first time, maybe he actually thinks it is supposed to be like that? Maybe he wasn't ever properly trained. I know a guy that thinks the walls are to be hung first, and that you don't stagger the seams on the ceiling because it is too much moving around instead of just one straight line


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

CScalf said:


> I can see that being a problem if he isn't finishing it, but if he is finishing it himself, he will soon learn to either let someone who knows what they are doing handle it, or do it right the first time


This explains why he told me he'd hang it but wouldnt finish it because he hated it. He's my neighbor so I said nothing. Will not try to get him anymore work though.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I've never hung sheetrock in my life, so I honestly wouldn't know how it's supposed to look. Doesn't a coat of "bondo" go over the sheetrock to make it smooth? Or textured as the case may be. Could you possible post a picture of properly hung sheetrock for comparison purposes?


This is the proper way, see how all the seems are nice and tight. :whistling


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> This is the proper way, see how all the seems are nice and tight. :whistling


They got sheetrock rationing over there in Colorado? :laughing:

Next up, mud & tape shortages.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> This is the proper way, see how all the seems are nice and tight. :whistling


I like the stud location system
under the window. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

neolitic said:


> I like the stud location system
> under the window. :thumbsup:


Actually I was trying to locate the header.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It looks to me like the problems started before the hanger started. There shouldn't be devices in the electric boxes and the window frame disallows continuous drywall installation. 

Certainly the hanging was sloppy and there are not nearly enough fasteners, but the problems on that job predate the hanging of sheetrock. From the looks of your pictures, and what is actually visible, I'd bet that the sheetrock is hiding more problems than were created by the sloppy hanging job. 

The first electrical box (steel, switch) appears to be improperly installed and improperly grounded.
The second electrical box (plastic, switch) appears to be poorly installed (crooked) and the switch is not grounded.
The third electrical box (plastic, receptacle) has the romex improperly run into the box. 

So, a non-electrician butchered the electrical work causing very real hazards yet you complain about the sloppy cuts on the drywall.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> This is the proper way, see how all the seems are nice and tight. :whistling


Did the drywall come from the broken sheet pile at the dumpster? I am glad I am not finishng i would have to charge you triple


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

LMFAO! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

thom said:


> It looks to me like the problems started before the hanger started. There shouldn't be devices in the electric boxes and the window frame disallows continuous drywall installation.
> 
> Certainly the hanging was sloppy and there are not nearly enough fasteners, but the problems on that job predate the hanging of sheetrock. From the looks of your pictures, and what is actually visible, I'd bet that the sheetrock is hiding more problems that were created by the sloppy hanging job.
> 
> ...


 yes i agree devices go in after drywall is finished ,electrical is hacked too


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

naptown CR said:


> Did the drywall come from the broken sheet pile at the dumpster?


No those were full sheets, but I always cut them up small like that so they are easier to carry.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

thom said:


> The first electrical box (steel, switch) appears to be improperly installed and improperly grounded.
> The second electrical box (plastic, switch) appears to be poorly installed (crooked) and the switch is not grounded.
> The third electrical box (plastic, receptacle) has the romex improperly run into the box.
> 
> So, a non-electrician butchered the electrical work causing very real hazards yet you complain about the sloppy cuts on the drywall.


The system was butchered, missing grounds, hots on the wrong side etc.

A crooked plastic box, come on man.

Everthing is in order as best that can be with 3 generations of wiring. Everything is grounded. Its solid. 

He could have cut close for the switches and outlets.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

those items aren't crooked the pic was taken crooked, and you say you can "eyeball" something :whistling


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

CScalf said:


> those items aren't crooked the pic was taken crooked, and you say you can "eyeball" something :whistling


You got me, I cant take a picture worth a crap, Framerman on the other hand....


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

willworkforbeer said:


> You got me, I cant take a picture worth a crap, Framerman on the other hand....



If my grandfather saw what I had just posted he would say, everyone likes a little ass, nobody likes a smart ass. :laughing:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats wrong wit it? Just a little mud and tape--we're _good_:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Adventures in rehab

I thought you were gonna talk about the always present hot chick who ****s anything for a line of coke at the AA meeting rehab story.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

willworkforbeer said:


> A crooked plastic box, come on man.


The box is crooked across the face of the sheetrock. The rock cannot be properly cut with a router and the device cannot be properly installed.


willworkforbeer said:


> Everthing is in order as best that can be with 3 generations of wiring. Everything is grounded. Its solid.


It's not in good order, the switches are not properly grounded. It really doesn't matter how many generations of work are there, code says all new work must meet code, and yours doesn't. 

You ***** about the work of the rock hanger but the conditions you provided caused most of the problems. I'm not saying the rock hangar did a great job, clearly he didn't. I am saying the rock hanger was given a load of crap to work with. 


willworkforbeer said:


> He could have cut close for the switches and outlets.


He can't cut properly with a router because the toggle switch holds the rock so far from the box that the router doesn't ride on the edge of the box. 

Clearly you don't know the proper order of things nor do you know electrical code. I'm guessing the real hack is you.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

sassy...:whistling


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

slumlords get what they pay for... how much was that?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

framerman said:


> Adventures in rehab
> 
> I thought you were gonna talk about the always present hot chick who ****s anything for a line of coke at the AA meeting rehab story.


got her number? I could really share.. I mean use the support!:whistling


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

nEighter said:


> got her number? I could really share.. I mean use the support!:whistling


ha:no:


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> No those were full sheets, but I always cut them up small like that so they are easier to carry.


 
Me too, Mike because I can't fit anything wider then 46" in the back of my station wagon. Do you drive a station wagon too, Mike? 

Home Depot baned me from their store because of the pile 2" drops I left in their parking lot. Said I was littering. But that's okay. Lowes carries special 45.5" sheets of drywall. They store it in the back just ask for it next time you go in.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

CScalf said:


> ha:no:


what dirty mindless debauchery is now a sin?!:blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Dustyrose said:


> Me too, Mike because I can't fit anything wider then 46" in the back of my station wagon. Do you drive a station wagon too, Mike?
> 
> Home Depot baned me from their store because of the pile 2" drops I left in their parking lot. Said I was littering. But that's okay. Lowes carries special 45.5" sheets of drywall. They store it in the back just ask for it next time you go in.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Dustyrose said:


> Me too, Mike because I can't fit anything wider then 46" in the back of my station wagon. Do you drive a station wagon too, Mike?
> 
> Home Depot baned me from their store because of the pile 2" drops I left in their parking lot. Said I was littering. But that's okay. Lowes carries special 45.5" sheets of drywall. They store it in the back just ask for it next time you go in.


:laughing: Subaru Brat, missing one of the rear facing seats in the bed.

My profits are down the tubes now that Home Depot no longer gives away their broken up sheets of drywall anymore. :sad:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

what is it to them??? Blowe's is the worst. It is a freaking hail storm with driving rain and freaking Blowe's has their sheet outside like it was densguard!


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

thom said:


> The box is crooked across the face of the sheetrock. The rock cannot be properly cut with a router and the device cannot be properly installed.
> 
> It's not in good order, the switches are not properly grounded. It really doesn't matter how many generations of work are there, code says all new work must meet code, and yours doesn't.
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------

